# Reduire la fenêtre de Safari (sortir du plein écran)



## cami05 (3 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour
Par erreur j'ai mis Safari en plein ecran et je ne sais pas comment revenir a la fenetre normale.
Pouvez vous m'aider?
Merçi  cami05


----------



## Sly54 (3 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

*Escape*, normalement.


----------



## BeRZaN (3 Septembre 2015)

Touche echap ? Ou met souris en haut de l'écran et tu pourras de nouveaux revenir à l'ancien format en appuyant sur le bouton vert qui apparais sur l'onglet une fois la souris tout en haut de l'écran.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2015)

Ou glisse ton curseur tout en haut de l'écran : la barre métallisée apparaîtra et tu pourras cliquer sur le bouton vert.

Edit : un peu grillé…


Ou tape Cmd+Ctrl+F sur ton clavier.


----------



## cami05 (3 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir
Merçi pour vos reponses.Ca marche
cami05


----------

